
ToyJVM: An Experimental Java Virtual Machine - sagartewari01
https://github.com/ozy/ToyJVM
======
DannyB2
It's not immediately obvious, but what class library does it work with? Gnu
Classpath? Something else?

If this doesn't have a good deal of the rest of the built in Java ecosystem,
then does it have much value or usefulness?

Does it have a possible advantage without a JIT, like being able to run in
constrained amounts of memory?

------
abc_lisper
This is amazing! This would be very useful for people (esp. students) who want
to get to the core of the internals without getting bogged down by details and
optimization.

------
quangio
When seeing VM, I think about JIT, GC... This is "just" a bytecode interpreter
(I don't mean to tell the project isn't worth sharing but it's quite
misleading)

